# Down Regging and corticosteriods



## needabreak (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi, 

I am in my down regulating stage and due to start stimming in a week.  I have had earache and the Doctor tells me that I am "bulging" with catarrh and prescribed Nasonex,a corticosteroid with Mometasone Furoate.  I did tell her I was on another ICSI cycle.
It has all the ususal do not take if planning on becoming pregnant (if only!) warnings.  Is it OK to use?
My worry is if I don't that when I come to take the snuff to maintain the down reg, that I will not get my full dose.
Can anyone help a paranoid third timer?  Would hate to give myself less chance in any way!
Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi needabreak,

It's fine to take just now as it won't interfere with your ICSI treatment. You shouldn't need it for that long anyway as it will help with the inflammation and hopefully the catarrh will shift  Even with a cold/stuffy nose the downreg nasal sprays still get fully absorbed so no need to worry about not getting the full dose.

All the best for this cycle    
Maz x


----------



## needabreak (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you Maz, 
Just get a bit paranoid!  
Your little one is just beautiful. What a smile!
I appreciate the help and the good wishes.
J


----------

